# Frage zu Radiatoren Positionierung und Air Flow bei CPU AIO und GPU AIO



## Andiiiiiii (8. November 2021)

Hallo ihr lieben,

ich habe ein Phanteks 500A Gehäuse und darin ein ITX Board mit 9900K sowie einer Alphacool Aurora Eisbär 280 AIO im Deckel (rausblasend).

Nun habe ich eine Asus Strix 6900 XT TOP LC bekommen (mit 1x Radial-Lüfter 80mm für die Spannungswandler und Radiator mit 2x 120mm als geschlossenes Wasserkühlungssystem) und weiss nicht so recht wo ich diese montieren soll.

Erste Überlegung war diese Wasserkühlung der neuen GPU in den Deckel zu bauen (wieder rausblasend) und die CPU AIO in die Front umzubauen, da die GPU mit 350W ja vermutlich mehr Abwärme produziert als der 9900K und ich diese heisse Luft lieber nicht im Gehäuse (direkt aufs Mainboard) gepustet bekommen mag.

Wie herum soll die CPU AIO in der Front denn verbaut werden: Rein oder Rausblasend? In der Front kann unter der Eisbär AIO noch ein weiterer 140mm Lüfter plaziert werden und einen weiteren 140er habe ich hinten zum Rauspusten (beides Silentwings 3 PWM die sind schon vorhanden).

Den Silentwing HINTEN habe ich testweise mal Einblasend verbaut - also um 180° gedreht - er wird dadruch wirklich sehr laut die Öffnung ist wohl für "ausblasend optimiert" und verursacht sehr laute Geräusche wenn anders herum betrieben wird und der Lüfter direkt am Gitter verschraubt wird.

Front 2X Eisbär 140er reinblasend? + Silent Wing 140er reinblasend?
Deckel Strix AIO 2x 120er rausblasend
Heck Silent Wing 3 rausblasend (da reinblasend zu laut)

Dadurch hätte ich in Summe:

reinblasend:
3x 140er (Front)

rausblasend
2x 120er (Deckel)
1x 140er (Hinten)

und sollte auch einen leichten Überdruck haben (gerade wenn GPU mal nicht so genutzt wird - Zero Fan Modus) damit der Staub sich nicht in jede Ritze zieht.

Was meint ihr dazu oder liege ich völlig falsch und übersehe etwas? Ein Vertical Mount für die GPU wäre auch vorhanden damit ich die Schläuche der CPU AIO besser nach vorne in die Front verlegen kann.


----------



## valandil (18. November 2021)

Ich würde die CPU AiO in die Front einblasend und die GPU AiO in den Deckel ausblasend montieren. 
Dazu passt dann der 140er in der Front einblasend sowie der 140er hinten ausblasend. 

Die GPU AiO wird sicherlich wärmere Luft "erzeugen"


----------



## Andiiiiiii (18. November 2021)

valandil schrieb:


> Ich würde die CPU AiO in die Front einblasend und die GPU AiO in den Deckel ausblasend montieren.
> Dazu passt dann der 140er in der Front einblasend sowie der 140er hinten ausblasend.
> 
> Die GPU AiO wird sicherlich wärmere Luft "erzeugen"


und exakt so habe ich es in der Zwischenzeit auch gemacht und die Temps sind wunderbar !


----------



## Richu006 (18. November 2021)

Es ist beinahe egal wie man es macht, vorauasetzung ist allgemein genügend Airflow.

Egal wie man es dreht und wendet. Es wird immer etwas wärmer, als andersrum. 

Optimal funktionierts nur mit externem Radiator, alles andere ist immer ein "kompromiss"


----------

